# Are these Digi. Camera's any good?



## Wess (Mar 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with these El Cheapo Digital Cameras?...It has reasonable specs (all I want it for is to take photo's of Tattoo's, I have a half decent 35mm camera for pictures I want to place in an album. This camera would be for (mostly) just putting pics. on the internet, email and burning onto a CD so I can send my portfolio to people and tattoo shops etc.

The photo's don't have to be brilliant, but I don't want to waste money on something that is going fall to pieces or melt or turn into a pumpkin or something. I refuse to pay 60 dollars for pumpkin! 
Oh btw, at the mo. with 1 hour to go it's 49 dollars...

I will post this in Community or General or something as well because the camera isn't really a photographers camera, just a cheapy.

either this one or something like it... 





Imaging Resolution 2912x2184 (FW interpolation to 6.3 mega pixels)
2032x1520, 1600x1200, 1280x960, 640x480 pixels 
Sensor Approx. 3.0 mega pixels 
LCD 1.5" color TFT LCD 
Zoom 4x digital zoom 
Capture modes Still Image. Video (movie) recording 
Memory type 16MB internal memory (14mb available for image storage) 
  SD Memory Card support to 512mb 
Lens Focal length: f=8.65mm; F-number: 3.0 
Range of Focus Normal: 1.6m to infinity; Macro: 0.4m to 0.6m 
Exposure and
Compensation Automatic exposure with manual EV
compensation +/- 1.5EV in 0.3EV steps 
White balance Automatic, Cloudy, Daylight, Tungsten, Fluorescent 
File formats JPEG, AVI (MPEG-1) for video clip 
File standards JPEG, EXIF 2.2, DPOF 1.0, DCF 1.0, MPEG-1


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 4, 2005)

For the work you want to do I would suggest you look for one in the same price range which has a closer macro feature.  The rest of the specs are fine.

Perhaps one of your friends has upgraded from an entry level camera to a better one and would be happy to sell his old one for not very much.

Hocus Eye


----------



## Wess (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Hocus.....
Yep your right about the Macro, most of the ones similer to this that I've been looking at have a macro down to 200 mm which is half of this one. I don't know how I missed it actually.
btw, the bidding went up to over a hundred bux in the last hour!..I was only going to pay 50 or 60 anyway....I also agree with what you said about looking for a 2nd hand, better qualiity camera...at least the lens would be of better quality. So I think thats what I'll do (keep my eyes open for a reasonable 2nd hand camera)...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't go near it - I've never heard of the make and it'll almost certainly be absolutely rubbish at macro. Interpolation is a load of bollocks, so you've basically buying a cheapo 3 meg camera from WhoTheFuck Inc.

Are you in London? You can get really cheapo end-of-range Olympus cameras  on New Oxford Street @ Morgans.

http://www.morgancomputers.co.uk/shop/products2.asp?CategoryID=16

This camera, for example, will piss all over that other camera from a great height and it's only £80


----------



## monkeyhead (Mar 5, 2005)

more expensive than digital but you can get 35mm images put on disc when you get them processed


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2005)

Panasonic FZ3 (12x Leica lense) for £199 

pics


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Are you in London? You can get really cheapo end-of-range Olympus cameras  on New Oxford Street @ Morgans.



Well if his profile speaketh the truth he's in Oz, and the ebay aution is in oz, which means he wants a camera for £20-30 or something. Which, to state the obvious, isn't much. Am trying to think of solutions...


----------



## Wess (Mar 5, 2005)

Yep I'm in Oz. and Ebay has dozens of these cheap digi. camera's for sale all the time...and what you said Ed. about it just being a 3mg camera is right too...See, I've already got a 35mm camera but i am just looking for a cheap digi. cam. so I can take a 50 pics. and keep 2 or 3...The camera I posted up was one of heaps of types but I recken the lens are crap...probably made of wood or something...clingwrap if you get a good one.
The one in the first post was from here... 

Thanks for the alternatives but yep. I only want to pay under a 100 aust. dollars (I'm not expecting much) and will probly just keep an eye on Ebay for a 2nd hand older one...even if it's under 2 meg it will be enough for what I want to use it for.
The one in your link Ed. is similer to one I've been thinking about at the local Electronic shop...here...


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 5, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Panasonic FZ3 (12x Leica lense) for £199
> 
> pics



  thats quite a zoom

might get one for err.. . observation purposes


----------



## snadge (Mar 5, 2005)

this kid I know got one and they are absolutely shite, there is no zoom, it's all digi zoom, which is just the same as zooming in on photoshop, the pictures are terrible, loads of noise.

steer well clear


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2005)

Re: FZ3: I was quite impressed.
anyway, for £80 the Fuji Finepix A605 crap macro




that pic was about 2" away from an A4 print


----------

